# my episiotomy stitches have come out...



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi
  Im just looking for a bit of reassurance really, i had one stitch coming undone on monday, and when i went back to maternity the ob snipped it. Since then the ones that seemed like they were healing have come undone, leaving me with a huge open wound. Today they told me it would heal itself, from the inside out. Is this true? Will it take a long time? Will i ever be right down there? They took a swab for infection and the results wont be back til tomorrow but they want me to start anti biotics today. Should I or cant i wait for results. Dont want to take them unneccessarily.
JJ


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if they prescribe antibiotics for an infection, you need to take them as your 'underneath' won't heal. Stiches don't usually fall out unless the tissue/muscle they are holding together had healed and they are no longer needed. If you have an open wound, you may not need to do anything, if the sides of the episiotomy come together well and will heal, in the correct position. If the wound isn't well fitting, I suggest you ask to speak to someone more senior who will asses the wond and discuss the next step.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi
I've been taking the antibiotics, and the hospital rang to arrange an appointment with the gynae clinic for monday evening to see how things are.
JJ


----------

